# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Video du lịch >  Cùng đi thăm Cát  Cát  ở Sapa

## danghung

Đây là video giới thiệu về Cát Cát - Sapa, các bạn cùng xem nhé!





wWw.didau.org YouTube Player









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.






*Nếu ko chạy vui lòng bấm Play để xem*

----------

